# Recover WPA key locally



## dead_rabbit (May 20, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that the best, most effective way of recovering a WPA key is through a local machine which has the key stored on it. Capturing authentication sequences of a WPA encrypted networks takes too long to crack if the passphrase is even slightly complex. 

Before I am flooded with questions and snide comments about the dubious legality of my actions, perhaps a little background. My brother an I play a game of sorts. Since we were little we have tried to out do each other in security. Every time one of us compromised the others system we walk him through the steps which lead to the compromise. I have been trying to break into his WPA network but it is not feasible to try and crack the passphrase because he generally uses long strings of words. Her girlfriend always leaves her laptop on the table, on and unlocked; the temptation is too great. Recovering the passphrase from the laptop would obviously be the weakest link of his system. 

Which brings me to my question. I know there are tools to do preform this recovery of the key. However, I would like to write my own. Using a pre-made tool kinda constitutes cheating in our game; an unwritten rule. Can anyone point me in the direction of information on where and how the windows zero config. utility stores WPA wireless passphrases?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2011)

Just read /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. See wpa_supplicant.conf(5).


----------



## richardpl (May 20, 2011)

dead_rabbit said:
			
		

> Can anyone point me in the direction of information on where and how the windows zero config. utility stores WPA wireless passphrases?



Windows version? Google is your friend.


----------



## dead_rabbit (May 20, 2011)

Windows XP


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2011)

You're better off asking Windows specific questions on a Windows forum.


----------

